# EOS M Flash Compensation



## josephandrews222 (Dec 19, 2013)

...one of my favorite things about the Canon S95 is how wonderfully simple it is to adjust flash compensation: a press of the lightning bolt to turn on the flash, and then rotation of the dial surrounding the lens adjusts flash compensation.

What is the most straightforward menu or button way to adjust flash compensation on the M?


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 19, 2013)

Custom Function IV-6 setting 3 puts FEC onto the trash /down button on the multi-controller.


----------



## sama (Dec 19, 2013)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...one of my favorite things about the Canon S95 is how wonderfully simple it is to adjust flash compensation: a press of the lightning bolt to turn on the flash, and then rotation of the dial surrounding the lens adjusts flash compensation.
> 
> What is the most straightforward menu or button way to adjust flash compensation on the M?



Or press info button to show this screen, then touch on the second line right icon to adjust. For details read the manual p.154


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 19, 2013)

sama & privatebydesign: thanks. Very useful information.


----------

